# Land Big Fish is CLOSING in Akron



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I heard through the grapevine that LBF is closing in Akron and reopening in Cumberland Lake, TENNESEE. Thats going to be a long haul for my favorite bag O' worms!! I've been ordering from T.W. anyways.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

That's disappointing. Best place in the area for a last minute purchase. TW for now on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Kentucky, not Tennessee. Many OGF members fish down there.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Where at??


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

KaGee said:


> Kentucky, not Tennessee. Many OGF members fish down there.


Thanks for setting me straight KG. That's great news for me because I won't have to go as far as I thought for my favorite bag O' worms! Maybe I'll only have to go to North Canton!?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I Fish said:


> Where at??


http://www.landbigfish.com/storemoving.cfm

No exact location given. Maybe you could call them for more info.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That really sucks. My condolences to the OGF members that work there.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

no good! I just found about that great place a year ago. 

promag


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

So where is everyone going now? I gotta drive to north canton now to get last minute stuff?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> So where is everyone going now? I gotta drive to north canton now to get last minute stuff?


 
Not too many places for us to go nowadays. That place in North Canton usually is empty of fishing stuff after late May/early June. They did make an improvement in 2013 in stocking the fishing dept. later in the season, but it seems like guns and ammo are their money maker and the fishing dept. is an afterthought.

I just plan ahead and stock up my my terminal tackle, jigs and stuff and just buy a ton so I don't have last minute needs.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

That really does suck a great store.. Looks like I'll have to go with TW from now on. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of confused as to why LBF closure in Akron means everyone starts ordering from TW. LBF no longer going to do mail order?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Kind of confused as to why LBF closure in Akron means everyone starts ordering from TW. LBF no longer going to do mail order?


Yes they are continuing mail order.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Well that sucks... I wonder if there are any bargains to lighten the load before moving. LOL.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

TW is generally cheaper but not always. The local knowledge will be missed. Staff was pretty helpful.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Disappointed to see them move, but I don't blame them at all. Underappreciated local store with items you couldn't find elsewhere. I liked the get it now more than the pay less and wait for the mail approach. They will be missed and I hope they hit a homerun down there. Great customer service.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Greatest selection of baits that you could actually pick up look at and feel. I spent a lot of dollars on stuff that just wasn't right. Especially terminal tackle. Sad day.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I am back to driving to cabellas once a year and get my spring stock up. I like looking at it and holding things in my hand. Guess its back to the big guy. I can get some stuff at the local bait stores but they can't afford to stock everything.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Looks like I am back to driving to cabellas once a year and get my spring stock up. I like looking at it and holding things in my hand. Guess its back to the big guy. I can get some stuff at the local bait stores but they can't afford to stock everything.


How far are you from Pittsburgh? I urge you to give the Field and stream store a look. In my opinion, it is head and shoulders above Cabela's. (I've never been to land big fish to give any comparison...)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Never heard of that. Make the run to bass pro or cabellas up Toledo way or wv cabellas. Lobf is in my back yard but I guess I will take my money else where. I hit fin feather and fur because its an OHIO co. Just like lobf was. But fff does not have everything I want.

I am an hour from pittsburg


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Never heard of that. Make the run to bass pro or cabellas up Toledo way or wv cabellas. Lobf is in my back yard but I guess I will take my money else where. I hit fin feather and fur because its an OHIO co. Just like lobf was. But fff does not have everything I want.
> 
> I am an hour from pittsburg


Its in cranberry pa. Just north of Pittsburgh on 79. Just opened this summer/ fall. I'm about 40 minutes from the Wheeling Cabela's, and have been opting for the hour and 20 minute drive to Field and Stream instead. There's no "fluff" in that store. Wall to wall, top of the line, hunting and fishing gear. (My 3 year old still makes me take him to Cabela's for the fish tank though....)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Went to LBF today to pick up a few things Santa forgot. They still have a huge selection of just about everything, very few items have sold out and everything in the store is 20% off.

Scott


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry they are moving but, I for one, will not reallymiss them. I went there several times and most of the time it was a bummer, due to lack of access to a store employee to ask abt finding certain things(they seemed preoccupied BSing with a friend/fishing buddy/regular customer? or just were MIA at the time I needed them), other times looked at me like "what in the heck are you asking for-never heard of that" ? Admittedly, I don't bass fish and that seems what their primary focus was in my observations-and why they were located in Portage Lakes area. I primarily looked there for new items/rigs/lures I may have seen on tv ads or read about in magazines that the local bait shops would not yet be quite up to speed on.(Most times, they weren't either!) Perhaps I expected too much from them? Maybe just me?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

This is what happens when we buy from the big box stores instead of the smaller local businesses. ..........Mark


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> This is what happens when we buy from the big box stores instead of the smaller local businesses. ..........Mark


Mark they sort of are just an online store that keeps their inventory in an open store. And are moving to another state. They aren't going out of buisness by any means. I support you and other local bait shops. I only buy things I can not get from the small guy at big box stores.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

CJ, I must not have been working when you came in
I know a lot of people that will be missing it... most people coming through the doors the last 2 days are not too happy we are going. I'm gonna miss it... it was my favorite part time work i've ever had(what other job makes it a priority to talk about fishing?) Good talking to everyone that came in the last 2 years. Still lots of good stuff left.
Now i got to go apply at CircleK... then i can talk about gas all evening... Or maybe Taco Bell... i like me some chili cheese burritos!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Exactly right fishinful... Website will still be going... not going under. I encourage everyone local to check out places like Mark's and Ron's... i'll be doing that from now on for the stuff i need... they can get ahold of most anything you need to fulfill the fishin fix.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very sad to see it go. Does anyone know if Marty will still be around and hold the Portage Lakes bass tourneys?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> Very sad to see it go. Does anyone know if Marty will still be around and hold the Portage Lakes bass tourneys?


Marty is still around but he is no longer hosting Wednesday nighter's. Last year was his last.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

legendaryyaj said:


> Marty is still around but he is no longer hosting Wednesday nighter's. Last year was his last.


OIC- Thanks. It's a shame that we are losing that store.


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

What is TW in North Canton? See it in several posts but I have no idea what it is.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

falconman said:


> What is TW in North Canton? See it in several posts but I have no idea what it is.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Assuming TW is Tackle Warehouse, but they are out of California. The only larger tackle stores I know in N.Canton are Kames Sporting Goods, Gander Mountain and Fin Feather Fur.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Well if that ain't a bummer....... sorry to hear that Dan. All I can say is that it was a pleasure to meet you at the store those couple of times.

As far as the store goes. I loved that place. My dad and I called it "church". It was a place or reverence for a bass fisherman. The first year or so that it was open I used to physically genuflect as soon as I stepped inside. If there was a guy at the counter I'd always get a chuckle. lol 

I've never been to a Bass Pro Shops or Cabela's but based on what they show in their respective catalogs, they don't hold a candle to LBF. I don't mean in pure amount of stock, I mean in selection. They had stuff from manufacturers that I had never heard of, that have now become staples in my box. And while I absolutely love Tackle Warehouse (TW) LBF had stuff that Tackle Warehouse didn't have, or they had a wider selection of colors of a bait than Tackle Warehouse offers. It was a great store, and one that I will sorely miss. 

As far as the North Canton stores go, nahhh ... it looks like I'll be doing most of my fishing gear purchasing on line.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Its in cranberry pa. Just north of Pittsburgh on 79. Just opened this summer/ fall. I'm about 40 minutes from the Wheeling Cabela's, and have been opting for the hour and 20 minute drive to Field and Stream instead. There's no "fluff" in that store. Wall to wall, top of the line, hunting and fishing gear. (My 3 year old still makes me take him to Cabela's for the fish tank though....)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
I have to say the Field and Stream store that just opened in Northern Kentucky just south of Cincy is very disappointing for bass fishing selection. I went 2 weeks after they opened and the Dicks sporting goods down the street had two to three times the selection of lures. I was hoping it would have been better since it is only 15 minutes from my house. The cabela's I have been to have put the field and stream store to shame in my mind.


The LBF store is will still be the same distance from my house now, but when I order online I won't have to pay sales tax anymore...


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I been to Cumberland Lake 3 or 4 times for a weeks vacation.

We put in at Beaver Creek Marina and usually rent a house boat for a week, and take along with us 2 jet-ski's and a fishing boat. Great time!!

Warning: The 76 falls is for adults only...

I rolled totalling my pickup truck about 8 miles from Beaver Creek on a non marked death turn going 55mph. They have now installed a warning sigh on the road, that my friends now call the 'Scottie sign'. 

Neither me or my friend were hurt after rolling about 6 times in a corn field. The doors would not open, hood was tore 1/2 way off, and the roof was smashed in. We climbed out the windows, and both just walked away with a couple of minor cuts.

Seat-belts save lives!

The lady who watched the hole thing while getting her mail, told the Cop she nearly had a heart attack just watching, and knew we both must have died. Wrong! 

Boy was she was surprised to see us both walking out of the corn.

All our beer, food, and supplies went flying down the road out of the back of my then pickup truck, covering about a full block distance.
(Pickup truck was totaled far beyond repair)

So the Cops are there, think the sharp turn should have been marked, so they issue no ticket to me, and while my beer is laying in the road, 2 local boys show up and start loading their car up with our stuff, mostly beer, then take off.

The Cop says, I know those 2, and its my responsibility to insure all of your stuff is secured at the accident sight. I gunna get them for that!!

Not sure if he did.

They took us to the small 10 bed hospital there, and checked us out, then released us to continue our vacation.

That accident and 1 speeding ticket is all I have had happen to me in all my driving years. I'm 50 years old.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Judging from the posts, I'm still "not sure" if Tackle Warehouse is in N Canton. Can anyone clarify this for me? Just one other place I've not checked out yet and would like to. Thanks.....................


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Judging from the posts, I'm still "not sure" if Tackle Warehouse is in N Canton. Can anyone clarify this for me? Just one other place I've not checked out yet and would like to. Thanks.....................


It's online but they are located in California.


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Talonman, glad nobody was hurt, material things can be replaced, people can't.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just found out the last day is Feb 5th... then the doors are closed. I'll see everyone i met in there on the water! good luck out there, Dan.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Question for you buckzye, since you worked at LBF: I had work done on a reel this winter. LBF sent the reel to a guy named Ryan. Since LBF isn't going to be around, would you have any contact information for that guy? Sorry, I'd PM you but cant seem to.

Chris


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, I should have checked this thread sooner! I was thinking of going there this weekend! It's time to stock up for spring! Loved the selection, but couldn't always afford the lures.


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I just saw this post as I was getting ready to head there today. Such a disappointment. I guess it's mail order for me for some of the things I need.


----------

